
Lambda is a poor EC2 substitute. But it still has a place. - DVassallo
https://twitter.com/dvassallo/status/1178451720055095296
======
jppope
...and Lambda is a great substitute for having a DevOps person for an early
stage startup.

(feel free to ignore this if you're a K8s grandmaster... but for the rest of
us mortals lambda is quite nice)

~~~
DVassallo
K8 grandmaster?

If you can run your app on your laptop, you can run it on EC2.

